# "new" lathe to replace my Atlas



## Jeff-in-PA (Sep 9, 2012)

Since my projects have gotten a little too much to do on my Atlas 9x18 lathe ( in a reasonable amount of time), I've been looking on CL for a bigger lathe.

I looked at this one on Thursday, put a deposit down on it and pick it up this coming saturday.






12" Monarch model CK with a 13-1/2" swing, 30" between centers and it has a replacement motor that's 220VAC single phase. 

It'll be going in my basement ( I have a drive in basement ) so no worries about extreme temperatures.  It's about 3' wide and 7'-6" long and weighs around 4000 lbs.

Jeff


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 9, 2012)

nice find  I ran one similar to that some  IIRC they were made in Philadelphia. 
Tin


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Sep 9, 2012)

Ohio ( one state to the left)


----------



## rhitee93 (Sep 9, 2012)

Drooling in Indiana, one more state to the left.


----------



## kvom (Sep 9, 2012)

For any technical advice after installation I recommend the Monarch subforum at Practical Machinist website.  Lots of help available there.  My Monarch is also a '42 wartime lathe.

You can contact Monarch directly to obtain an original manual, and with the serial# they can tell you the original purchaser and what equipment came with it.

For loading, make sure you know the recommended lift points (probably wood beams placedunder the bed).  On my 3000 pound lathe, I have it sitting on 2 pieces of 4x4 so that I can get a pallet jack underneath to  move it when necessary.  With the two-leg base you'd need something different.


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Sep 9, 2012)

kvom said:


> For any technical advice after installation I recommend the Monarch subforum at Practical Machinist website. Lots of help available there. My Monarch is also a '42 wartime lathe.
> 
> You can contact Monarch directly to obtain an original manual, and with the serial# they can tell you the original purchaser and what equipment came with it.
> 
> For loading, make sure you know the recommended lift points (probably wood beams placedunder the bed). On my 3000 pound lathe, I have it sitting on 2 pieces of 4x4 so that I can get a pallet jack underneath to move it when necessary. With the two-leg base you'd need something different.


 
 Thanks,
 I've already gotten a .pdf copy of the manual fom a member over at PM. It shows proper lifting lifting points in the manual.


----------



## lathe nut (Sep 13, 2012)

Jeff-in-PA, Love it, that is a nice looking machine, sure will be a step up, heck several hundred steps, love lathes, lathe Nut


----------

